# Help Critique Sons Park Riding



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uhm, check your You Tube settings. You may have this set to private or something. It is showing as "video unavailable." 

I never want my videos to be available to the general public. So I set them as unlisted or something like that. With that setting, You have to have the full link to view them. This way I can post and share them here, but don't have to worry about any of them going full on viral.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Try Now. Google processing took forever to get past 95%


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

For being that young, I was very impressed. Until you hi fived him in the end of the video I didn't realize just how young he is. (I obviously didn't read your description very well before I watched the vid lol). As he was moving over the features, I assumed him to be in his mid teens. Props to him for putting in the work and getting results!

I by no means am any park expert, but I figured I would mention a few things to help those who are in your future vids:

-Try getting some video from the side as he takes a jump or hits a feature so that any flaws will be a little clearer. It was kind of hard to tell a whole lot from that distance.

-Maybe try one of those GoPro stick things that people use so you can aim it and not worry about where your head is necessarily facing.

-I may be wrong, but it looks like he skids his toe side when he is speed checking. (once again, not trying to be hard on the kid. super impressive)

Cheers and post some more. It's awesome to see kids progress into this sport so well!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Aggie. Thanks for the kind words
My probe is I sometimes can't keep up with him when he gets going, so I miss the side shot.

I am working on getting faster.

As for him, I will post some more as I go through the videos from Sunday
He also has a few of him trying to learn to do tripods on flatter ground.
That video is coming next chance i can take a few hours with Sony vegas


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey LarryT, I wouldn't presume to give any advice on your son's park riding as I don't do any myself. Also, I'm not a video or GoPro expert, but there I can at least offer a few tips.

1st. It will be hard for anyone who does know their "park" riding to tell much from this video simply because you are so far back. It's difficult to see him at all sometimes, let alone tell what his technique is like.

Try moving in closer. _Definitely_ get a pole to mount the goPro to. I understand if either you or he feels nervous about getting too close to one another while lapping the features. But,.. if he can be comfortable riding and tolerate you riding along side him,.. You will get much better footage. and it will be easier to evaluate and critique his riding. This is where a pole comes in handy too. It alows you to get even closer to the action without risking an imminent collision with your boy, another rider or feature when filming.

All in all, for a first effort? Pretty good! Keep at it. You will both improve! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

For filming, pull that thing off your head. Get an old ski pole and cut it so it's about 2.5 feet long. Get the pole mount and attach it to that so it's hanging from the bottom. I'm assuming by the quality that you are not using a Hero 4 with the new lens in it. You want to be about 5 to 8 feet away from him at all time. Your speed needs to be equal to if not about reduced by 1/3rd of his. 

As far as his tricks I couldn't see shit in that video other than it's clear he has no clue how to pop. He's just jumping and hoping around instead of properly initiating pop. What he needs to learn is to keep his knees bent, shoulders over the board and roll forward from the hips in a forward pumping motion then bringing it back to load up the tail of his board. My suggestion is get on that Snomie kick from Jed on here and learn proper popping. 

I can see from the butter box he's a bit flaily with his upper body, tell him to not try to chuck himself around from the arms but instead from his core and hips.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> For filming, pull that thing off your head. Get an old ski pole and cut it so it's about 2.5 feet long. Get the pole mount and attach it to that so it's hanging from the bottom….



…when I needed a ski pole for my GP mount? Someone suggested that I ask at the ski shop or rental counter if they had any old, unclaimed poles lying around that they wanted to get rid of.

I had to tell the guy, I only had a pickup truck and couldn't take all the poles he was throwing at me! :laugh:

They usually have a shitload of 'em from abandoned, lost, dropped from the lifts, etc. No sense in paying for one!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Like the others said, it's hard to see what his technique is like from that video, but from what I can see his riding looks pretty smooth at least. The others have good suggestions as far as recording goes. As for riding tips: coming off a tall feature, he should extend his legs right before landing so that he can compress them when he lands. This will take a lot of pressure off his legs so the landings won't hurt. Just don't keep the legs extended when landing haha. Anything other than a basic 50-50 or boardslide, make sure he practices it on a box until he is comfortable with it before trying it on a rail.

As for Aggie05's comment about toe skidding when speed checking. Really??? that's how you speed check, by skidding!! You think he's supposed to carve to speed check? Ya, carving might work to speed check if you've got the whole mountain to work with, but that's not gonna work in the park.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> For filming, pull that thing off your head. Get an old ski pole and cut it so it's about 2.5 feet long. Get the pole mount and attach it to that so it's hanging from the bottom. I'm assuming by the quality that you are not using a Hero 4 with the new lens in it. You want to be about 5 to 8 feet away from him at all time. Your speed needs to be equal to if not about reduced by 1/3rd of his.
> 
> As far as his tricks I couldn't see shit in that video other than it's clear he has no clue how to pop. He's just jumping and hoping around instead of properly initiating pop. What he needs to learn is to keep his knees bent, shoulders over the board and roll forward from the hips in a forward pumping motion then bringing it back to load up the tail of his board. My suggestion is get on that Snomie kick from Jed on here and learn proper popping.
> 
> I can see from the butter box he's a bit flaily with his upper body, tell him to not try to chuck himself around from the arms but instead from his core and hips.


Thanks BA.
The above info is very helpful.

I was going over the lean and load tail with him, we were watching the Sa video but not being able to do it myself, it is hard to coach.

You are correct that it is not hero 4
It is the 3+ silver. Is the lens on the 4 that much better?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Hero 4 Black pretty much shits on a lot of higher end cameras. That 4k and 80fps is insane. Do you need it? No. Only reason I mentioned it is that the lens is different than the fish eye on the 3. So it changes where you need to be in regards to filming with it. For what you have 8 feet is the magic number for filming Larry Junior.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok 8 feet it is, and learn to ride faster to keep up with kid, check
I have the pole mount already. Check

Kid needs to work on pop
We'll try to work on that in basement on carpet, beater board and home made rail. 
Extended legs then tuck at landing. Check. 

Keep the ideas coming. And thanks to all who have contributed


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rookie09 said:


> Like the others said, it's hard to see what his technique is like from that video, but from what I can see his riding looks pretty smooth at least. The others have good suggestions as far as recording goes. As for riding tips: coming off a tall feature, he should extend his legs right before landing so that he can compress them when he lands. This will take a lot of pressure off his legs so the landings won't hurt. Just don't keep the legs extended when landing haha. Anything other than a basic 50-50 or boardslide, make sure he practices it on a box until he is comfortable with it before trying it on a rail.
> 
> As for Aggie05's comment about toe skidding when speed checking. Really??? that's how you speed check, by skidding!! You think he's supposed to carve to speed check? Ya, carving might work to speed check if you've got the whole mountain to work with, but that's not gonna work in the park.


I guess I should have clarified, it looks like he favors and possibly over skids on his toe side. I understand people get into their own rhythm when hitting features, and wasn't trying to insinuate that he shouldn't skid at all. In my limited park time, I use a couple of smaller skidded speed checks rather than one big one to ensure I keep the speed I want to maintain and avoid slowing too much. Maybe I'm wrong, IDK. Like I said, I am no expert in the park and it is hard to tell from that distance. Just trying to be helpful.:dunno:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I think the others have touched on all the most prominent points of the vid, but as BA noted, he's gotta watch where he reverts to opening up his upper body, as this is what's making him do those skidded turns that Aggie mentions!!!!!

Other than that, he's killin it!!!!! 

Keep up the shred, Larrytjnr!!!!! 2:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

No real input other than try to be closer while filming and like said get footage from the side.

Your kid is a good little shredder!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Let him train him self. Show him the video and ask him if the tricks look how he wants them to and feel how he wants them to.

He's doing good. Just needs some time to smooth out.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

How is his switch riding? I didn't see any in the video. No switch means no rotations, ever. So I recommend get out of the park for a while, learn switch, then start popping 180s everywhere. Learn 180's well, frontside and backside, natural and switch. Really master them. Then throw in some basic grabs and manuals, and suddenly he'll have many options to spice up his park riding.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

stillz said:


> How is his switch riding? I didn't see any in the video. No switch means no rotations, ever. So I recommend get out of the park for a while, learn switch, then start popping 180s everywhere. Learn 180's well, frontside and backside, natural and switch. Really master them. Then throw in some basic grabs and manuals, and suddenly he'll have many options to spice up his park riding.


this is what I would have added. some easy tricks once u can do basics:

180 fs/bs

shifty

butter the above

now u have nose press tail press boardslide and all sorts of possibilities on the easy equipment.

some places all they have to ride is park so I can respect that it may be hard to get out of it. I suggest skateboarding.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

stillz said:


> How is his switch riding? I didn't see any in the video. No switch means no rotations, ever. So I recommend get out of the park for a while, learn switch, then start popping 180s everywhere. Learn 180's well, frontside and backside, natural and switch. Really master them. Then throw in some basic grabs and manuals, and suddenly he'll have many options to spice up his park riding.



We started the switch riding this season, last year switch was very hard. He is starting to be able to do some greens and blues switch but still not natural.
he spent day do 180's and trying 360s on the blue runs on natural features. getting better. He also tried to do some tripods. It was empty at mountain this weekend so he got somespace to try a lot of tricks outside of the park. we only ran about 4 park laps at the end of the evening. I will post some of those videos as well, albeit they are shot as poorly as the park video


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Definitely use a pole, be a lot closer, speed awareness is essential, and probably a couple of lessons on park riding will be a big help...!

Most importantly, make sure he keeps having fun and he will progress...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Larry you can also try setting yourself up in the middle of the feature he's gonna hit and start filming as he approaches, hits the feature then leaves the feature. That way you are right there on top of it seeing everything. 
You'd have to reset yourself at each feature but if your still getting comfy with speed or need a break for yourself this would be a good way to do that and get some footage of him. 
** don't be in the way of other riders but from that vid it was pretty dead so shouldn't be an issue and I"m sure your courteous, just thought I'd mention this anyway **

From your other thread that pole you made should work nicely for video coaching. As BA mentioned, not sure tongue in cheek or sincerely, Snomie is a great guy, might look into his program for him. Just a thought.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I have considered the snomie route. I like his videos and pod cast. Gonna get him an on the snow park lesson over holidays and go from there he has already been watching and practicing popping in basement on the beater board and has taken to heart ba's advice. Hopefully we will get another run in this weekend, looks like maybe snow on saturday.

And maybe by mid season I can get my speed going fast enough to get some good video's otherwise i had go pro to his buddy who skis and he can take the shots


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya but thats not fun for dad  Ive taken a bunch of vid of the kids standing near the feature. get some great footage to review and I/you get to be a part of it. There will be a time he won't be there with you anyway so take this time and be there. Trust me I know what I"m talking about. I miss this time, still have it with the daughter though


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Seems I'm late to the party on this thread, but thanks for those who recommended my program 

Won't go over what others have said already, but one other thing I noticed is that your son tends to ride with his upper body twisted a little. This happens because he's trying to look forward, but turning his whole upper body a little forward instead of just his head.

He wants to get that all lined up so that only his head turns, while his upper body and front hand stays lined up with his lower body and board.

Just something he can work on at the same time as his popping.

As for my freestyle program, feel free to msg me if you want to join and I can send you the direct joining link so you don't have to go through my whole email sequence that happens if you use the link in my signature. There's also a 10% off coupon code for any snowboardingforum board members too that's stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

He's 10? Do your kid a favour, get him a coach/instructor that can take him safely through progressions and give him feedback.

No bullshit second hand advice from randoms on a forum, no special paid video coaching, you need a real person, with a real knowledge on coaching and more importantly safety.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Two things, I can't see him for most of the video and he needs to bend his knees.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> He's 10? Do your kid a favour, get him a coach/instructor that can take him safely through progressions and give him feedback.
> 
> No bullshit second hand advice from randoms on a forum, no special paid video coaching, you need a real person, with a real knowledge on coaching and more importantly safety.


Erm - I actually am a certified snowboard instructor in real life, not just some random on a forum.

While I agree in-person coaching is better, the kind of coaching you're telling him to get his kid costs thousands of dollars, I know because I've both been the student and instructor in this case. For example, right now my day rate is $500 if I choose to take a student for a 1 on 1 day, a lot of parents don't have that kind of money to blow on regular freestyle coaching.

A lot of my video students do both in-person lessons and the video tutorials - it's not a "YOU EITHER DO MY VIDEO TUTORIALS OR ON-HILL LESSONS! NOT BOTH!" They're complimentary things.

For the record, my video tutorials cost $100~, cover everything from flat ground, to jibbing and jumps and safe progression and include lifetime access to video feedback and a certified instructor for any questions/help. You won't find any other decent freestyle coach willing to give that much of their time for $100.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Jed said:


> Erm - I actually am a certified snowboard instructor in real life, not just some random on a forum.
> 
> While I agree in-person coaching is better, the kind of coaching you're telling him to get his kid costs thousands of dollars, I know because I've both been the student and instructor in this case. For example, right now my day rate is $500 if I choose to take a student for a 1 on 1 day, a lot of parents don't have that kind of money to blow on regular freestyle coaching.
> 
> ...


Jed

Don't worry
I am a big fan of your videos/blogs

I am not sure my son is ready for the full video coaching yet. He just need some small guidance at the beginning of the season for some things To work on. Right now I think he is going to concentrate on being more comfortable with switch, doing 180's/360 on playground and some blues. He is also going to work on getting down the pop/Ollie. Which should give me a little time to get faster and better able to take videos that better show his riding. We plan on getting him a private park lesson during Xmas break. We try to make it out once a week but that doesn't always happen. 
He went to Woodward over summer this year, and did a lot of tramp work and some jumps with park boards, but now he is on the snow, he is trying to translate some of that work. Perhaps mid season I might give you a shout out, when he is ready to move to the next level, if that is what he wants to do.

To all the posters that offered helpful advice, he is very grateful that you spent the time to look at his video and provide some feedback. We are hoping to get out on Sunday with a few of his friends and I may hand one of them to get the go pro to get some better videos. When we are out there he is easily the youngest rider in the park, with most kids in their teens or 20's and he is hitting features that a lot of the older guys are falling on (insert proud dad smirk here). His issues are getting that pop, to reach the larger features. And landing tricks that require switch. He has been practicing the pop in the basement and hopes to translate that to snow this weekend. 

And thanks again as the encouragement is giving him incentive to improve


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Larry I'm not totally sure this pertains but use what might if any. 
Remember as you stated he is the youngest. The features and placement may be harder for him not having that muscle strength, balance, self awareness that comes with age and muscle growth over time. Should this deter him, no, but make sure he and you realize that sometimes his body may not be able to reach the goals he has set or are in his mind quite yet. 

I"m no snowboard pro as all know but I have seen this in other sports I've coached. It will come and doesnt' sound like keeping him motivated will be an issue.

Again use what is useful if any of it....


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> Larry I'm not totally sure this pertains but use what might if any.
> Remember as you stated he is the youngest. The features and placement may be harder for him not having that muscle strength, balance, self awareness that comes with age and muscle growth over time. Should this deter him, no, but make sure he and you realize that sometimes his body may not be able to reach the goals he has set or are in his mind quite yet.
> 
> I"m no snowboard pro as all know but I have seen this in other sports I've coached. It will come and doesnt' sound like keeping him motivated will be an issue.
> ...


Slyder

He is pretty practical and understands some of his limitations. Ie some of the big rails and the large booters. He starts with the smaller features and will ride past larger features he is not ready for yet, and many times on the large lumps, he will do the side hit rather than get big air.

But thanks for the advice. It helps keep things grounded and in perspective


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> Jed
> 
> Don't worry
> I am a big fan of your videos/blogs
> ...


Sounds like a good plan to me. Just working on those basics like edge control and pop are good enough for most youngins to get the fundamentals mastered, then when they do transition to more in-depth freestyle they'll have better control and timing anyway.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

My New Attempt at Making an edit, most of this done with a pole.
But still not close enough. Hoping when I take my hero 4 black out 
I will be able to get a better zoom in GOPRO studio


----------



## DrakeM (Nov 25, 2011)

What he needs to work on more than anything else at the moment is going back to basics working on carving and such. He appears to tailpush a fair bit and looks like he needs to work on setting and holding an edge. Its likely best for him to go back to the basics and work on big proper on edge carves with no skidding of the tail. Spend a day riding groomers and it will help more than anything. It would be a good idea if possible to get a coach now to prevent building bad habbits which will catch up to him later on. I started working with a coach later on and have found that the holes in my basic edging have caught up to me especially while working on doubles and larger spins. Its best to work on the basics now rather than have to deal with them later!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

What settings are you using on the GoPro currently...???

Start with 1080 in 60fps with a M field of view, then go from there, if you are stable enough in terms of how you hold it, then try a N view, you will get a closer view, but makes it harder for stabilisation...

And depending on what program you use, you can always crop the video as well, which will give you a closer view if the image is not shaky...

The higher the res the better it is in terms of post production editing...  Haha

Personally, i don't edit that much, i can't be bothered... Just try to get the steady hand and you will be ok...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> What settings are you using on the GoPro currently...???
> 
> Start with 1080 in 60fps with a M field of view, then go from there, if you are stable enough in terms of how you hold it, then try a N view, you will get a closer view, but makes it harder for stabilisation...
> 
> ...


I was using 1080 60fps on my hero 3+ silver
I have since moved to a hero 4 black.
and have set to protune, 1080 120 wide.
do you have any other suggestions I am all ears.

as far as editing. I am not as good of a boarder as you (only on my 2nd and a half season, so I need to edit out the fluff)


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

wide gives you a wider view and gives the appearance you are further away, which is why you go the other way, but obviously camera shake becomes more apparent...

Try a run or 2 with it on narrow from the same distance as you have been doing and see the difference when you get home...

You will work out the settings you prefer for yourself, but you need to better understand them 1st which is why it is sometimes a good thing to take notes as to the settings used over the course of a day, so 1st 2 runs, make a note in your phone, next 2 runs different settings make another note, next and so on, then you will not forget what settings you had and can compare in a better way when at home and can see the results properly, from that you will narrow your choices, and will end up with maybe 2 different settings for different scenarios...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks kevin


----------

